# Any red carpet plants?



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

Are there any red plants that can be used as a carpet? High-Light is fine.

I have a thought on a nano design, but needs a small quantity of red in a carpet format.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

E. tenellus micro gets a nice tint of brownish red.

I haven't used it or seen it planted in person but you might want to try _Rotala sp_. 'Goias'.

Hope these help.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

also Hygrophila sp. 'araguaia' is a creeping stem plant, doesn't make a carpet but can be used in the foreground.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Rotala sp_. 'Goias'


----------

